
Today’s Smooth-Running Horses May Owe Their Genetics to the Vikings - Mz
http://www.smithsonianmag.com/science-nature/todays-smooth-running-horses-may-owe-their-genetics-vikings-180960055/?no-ist
======
lordnacho
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AQOQVrIchN4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AQOQVrIchN4)

Useful for a non-rider like me to understand what the heck ambling is.

------
xuhu
Does any of this apply to the way humans run ? The 400m winners seem to keep
their core at the same height between steps whereas I needlessly jump up and
down at each step, probably wasting a lot of energy while doing this. Maybe I
can blame it on the genes.

~~~
brianwawok
As a runner this is something you can approve over time. My watch even plots
it as I run under the name vertical oscillation.

Aka we don't need a gene to run smooth.

~~~
ch4s3
or rather we already have the gene(s) that enable smooth running.

~~~
brianwawok
I think smooth running is easier on 2 legs vs 4. 2 legged animals don't have a
gait per say. Gait is the way 4 legged animals coordinate their steps.... we
just evenly alternate.

